# where to find?



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm bidding on a job that requires 60 linear feet of railing to be installed. The homeowner wants custom built railing to match the original. This is one of the original balusters that she saved. She wants and exact match of these. So my options are we custom make them or I find someone that does this kind of work and have them built. I'm sure it would cost more for us to make them, so I'm trying to weigh out my options. The homeowner if a personal friend of mine, so I'm trying to save her some money. If I can have them made at a lower cost, that is what I will do. Any suggestions on where to look?

Spencer


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I would make them myself. Set up a manufacturing run and go to town. Once you have the procedure down it will go quickly. But...

http://www.mouldings-etc.com/BAM/Default.aspx

Only place I know of locally, but I would guess it would be cheaper to make them yourself than to sub it out to them.


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

See if you can locate a local place that has a cnc router. If you have enough of them to make, it might be worth while to have a production run made to at least cut the blanks. You will then have to manually route the bead that is on the face of each one.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gang cut on a band saw, drum
sander, router table/shaper.....
Or, the closest lumber yard 
with a mill.
I'd bet they can do it as cheap
as you, if you count in your own
time.


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

There are off the shelf metal versions with a similar shape if your client would go for the change in material.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

24" balusters? You gonna be okay with code?


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the responses...

confused- I already thought of bossen, but wasn't sure of any other places around...maybe one that specializes in this sort of thing.

java- The customer is adamant about keeping it original. she grew up in the house and wants it to look like it did when she was growing up, so thats out.

tin- We should be fine with code. the porch sits about 20" off the ground and the build up of the design should make nearly 36" without any modifications to the design. correct me if i'm wrong, but at the height of this porch i'm only required 34", right?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TaitINC said:


> tin- We should be fine with code. the porch sits about 20" off the ground and the build up of the design should make nearly 36" without any modifications to the design. correct me if i'm wrong, but at the height of this porch i'm only required 34", right?


It'd probably be a good idea to check. Around here, no railing is required if 30" or less above grade, but if you build one (at any height), the top of the railing must be a _minimum_ of 36" above the decking.

IOW, the perfect height so that when you sit on a bench or chair, you're looking dead at that top rail instead of the scenery. :furious:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

At that height, I don't think you need any railing at all... around here anyway... so it would be purely cosmetic.



Tinstaafl said:


> but if you build one (at any height), the top of the railing must be a _minimum_ of 36" above the decking.


Tin is probably right about this


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

This is where you need to network and find a reliable wood shop that has the tools, and the ability to make exact duplicates for you (if you do not have the ability to make your own).


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

See if you have a Smoot lumber or Stock building supply in your area. They have alot of that stuff in stock or will make it for you


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

---


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

There are a few mill shops around that I deal with on a regular basis, and can make them. I was looking to see if anyone knew of a place that specializes in something like this to keep the cost down. We have the setup to make them in house, but that would be the most expensive route. I'm trying to help out a friend and keep the cost low where I can.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

I second/third the 36" height, unless you can go for historic replacement or something along those lines. 
Since you are so close on the height can you raise the assembly if needed or you may be able to lengthen the balusters to get the 36 if it works with where you attach the rail.

Before you have them made or do it yourself, check with your inspector to see if it will fly.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

That's a tough one to find, I found vinyl and iron ones, but wood was tough, here's a link to a place that makes custom railings, they are in Ontario, CA, might be worth a call, seems like they know these type of balusters well.

Link to home page

 Link to railing page

Here's their building:










Here's some of their work:


----------

